# rippled olive ash vessel



## George Watkins (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello folks

I made this piece a few weeks ago, it was cut from the centre of a very large crotch.

Its normal english ash (fraxinuus excelsior) but the heartwood has became figured similar to mediterranean olivewood hence the name. No one knows exactly what cause's this but it tends to happen in older tree's
this piece is about 9" tall and finished with woodoc 10 

http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/DSC_0013_zps757812b7.jpg

http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/DSC_0001_zps1e3afd6b.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet piece George. Kudos on the cool shadow work in the second pic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 13, 2014)

What Tim said and it is a great job.

Ray


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice figure and it does resemble Olive somewhat.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 14, 2014)

love it, George!


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 14, 2014)

That is a beautiful piece!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 14, 2014)

George - Agreed with comments above. It is a great piece with an equal quality photo. I really like the finish and am not familiar with Woodoc 10. What kind of finish is it and what is your opinion of it?


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you for all of your kind comments

Scott: I have been using it for about 2 years now and from what I can gather woodoc 10 is similar to a wipe on poly, its the best oil I have used and I have tried allot!!, its very hard wearing, its very thin and easy to apply and very tactile to touch.
there is three indoor oil grades- woodoc 5 is a matt finish, woodoc 10 is satin and woodoc 20 is a high gloss


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2014)

That's really nice, George!


----------



## Norm192 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great piece, great photos!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 15, 2014)

Excellent piece, and photos. Olive is such an 'expressive' wood! I love the simple shape of this piece.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 17, 2014)

Sweet really covers that piece perfectly.


----------



## hughie (Mar 17, 2014)

George love this one everything about it. colour, form finish everything


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 19, 2014)

thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## bobhasen (Mar 22, 2014)

WOW!! Great form!


----------

